# Kimbo the Streetfighter



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I've run into this guy's videos on youtube, but I have to admit, he really doesn't impress me.

Just wondering what other people's thoughts were.


----------



## Survivor (Oct 3, 2006)

pure strength and intimidation.

People seem intimidated by his large physiq and reputation. Plus he is pretty strong...scratch that...very strong.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

My thoughts are that hes a no good street punk who should be forgotten and defenitly should not even be mentioned in an MMA forum for being nothing but a thug.. The influence this guy has on kids is nasty and should not be approved by anyone with brains.. I even saw a guy on this forum with an avatar of that nut case and i dont think that should be approved either.. Hopefully that MotherF#¤%er gets it in a fu#"ing driveby so i dont hear of him again


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

ohhh relax there Evil..the guys fights on the streets for money with guys who want to fight...its not like hes a punk and picking fights with people..i think hes a tough dude and with some training could be real tough


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

For sure. From what I've seen he looks like a small Tank Abbott. Slow hands and alot of power. He just kind of bulldozers his opponents.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Street fighter who tries to make himself look like some legit athlete. 

Never been impressed, never will be impressed. I will say this though, UFC should've gotten Kimbo to fight instead of Sean Gannon.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd like to see him and tank throw down. That would be pretty fun to watch.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Evil said:


> My thoughts are that hes a no good street punk who should be forgotten and defenitly should not even be mentioned in an MMA forum for being nothing but a thug.. The influence this guy has on kids is nasty and should not be approved by anyone with brains.. I even saw a guy on this forum with an avatar of that nut case and i dont think that should be approved either.. Hopefully that MotherF#¤%er gets it in a fu#"ing driveby so i dont hear of him again


What did he do thats so bad?

I've never heard of anything bad about him except his nasty beatings and underground fight with Sean Gannon, which he lost.

Other than that, what did he do bad that influences on kids?


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Why is everyone all of a suddon talking about Kimbo? He's lame he got beat by Gannon if my memory serves me correctly havent seen the video in about a year but my point is If you can beat Gannon who was dominated by Brandon Lee Hinkle than your not fighting material. Mabye he's good at fighting complete chumps but thts about it.


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

When he was fighting Sean Gannon, he been beat him with a choke, within the first few minutes, and his bummy ass manager came in stoppin it..twice. So I truly think he can outfight chumps and wannabe fighters, but MMA, hes totally out of his league. He would get demolished, but might have a slight punchers chance. Overall, I think he is terrible and can only use his hands..seems to me like hes a former small time boxer who didn't make it and is fighting retards for money. When my lil brother showed me that, I thought oh man, he would get rocked in Pride..or even UFC for that matter. I can imagine a triangle quickly placed around his neck while trying to ground and pound..i give him 1 round..


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> what did he do bad that influences on kids?



Are you such a retard that you are serious when asking that?


----------



## evilhomer (Jul 25, 2006)

i'd pay to see him fight Bob Sapp


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Evil said:


> Are you such a retard that you are serious when asking that?


 I agree with MMA Freak. you don't have to be a retard:thumbsdown: How is he a bad influence? If the kids are watchign his fights online, then sounds like his parents are the bad influence. the guy fights people that want to fight. Get over it. If he just walked up to a guy and beat him, then fine, but he doesn't. The guy is huge, but is a street fighter and that's it. There are a lot of other fights that are online that are just as bad if not worse than Kimbo's.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Kimbo = bum

But hes scary as hell  ...

Hes very strong and hits very hard, you could see in the backyard fight on that other guy's eye which was completely busted..
Not a funny guy to walk into on the street but hes definetely no athlete.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

So as long as they are fighting for money its ok? Idiots!! If youre a punk that fights people for no reason you are a streetfighter. If you fight people for money on the streets that wants to fight you, guess what, youre a streetfighter. They are both wrong. Kimbo is a convicted thug that has started a serious buisness with this shit and all the young kids of today sees that as a cool thing.. You are saying "well hes doin it for money, its not like hes picking fights with innocent people" is that suppose to make it right? sure its better than fighting grandma for her purse but its still wrong.. and what is really scary is you youngsters that dont see anything wrong with all this.. Sad really..


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Nothing i or anyone else says is gonna make this shit go away but talking about it in an MMA forum is bullshit and shouldt happen.. MMA freak is a 13-14 year old boy saying "whats the problem?" Duuhh, kids like you watching it and finding it amusing is the problem


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

That Kimbo versus Sean Gannon fight was the most ignorant thing I'd ever seen. They didnt allow the fight to go to the ground, he couldnt use knees. Basically anything that Gannon tried to do that was threatening to Kimbo's game was "not allowed." Kimbo's friends or managers or whoever the **** they are, were interrupting the fight constantly. What kind of "streetfight", that Kimbo is "reknowned" for, has bullshit rules outside of no biting, or nutpunching. Kimbo would never stand any chance against anyone that had half a brain to strategize. He just punches, and takes punches until the other guy is knocked out.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

No Kimbos not that good of a fighter from what I saw on youtube but I think you need to settle down Evil. What hes doing isnt that bad. He's fighting a guy who wants to fight him, and afterwards at least he showed his opponent respect.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

evilhomer said:


> i'd pay to see him fight Bob Sapp


Good lord, man. Are you a sadist?


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nabors12 said:


> That Kimbo versus Sean Gannon fight was the most ignorant thing I'd ever seen. They didnt allow the fight to go to the ground, he couldnt use knees. Basically anything that Gannon tried to do that was threatening to Kimbo's game was "not allowed." Kimbo's friends or managers or whoever the **** they are, were interrupting the fight constantly. What kind of "streetfight", that Kimbo is "reknowned" for, has bullshit rules outside of no biting, or nutpunching. Kimbo would never stand any chance against anyone that had half a brain to strategize. He just punches, and takes punches until the other guy is knocked out.


Everything you said was true:thumbsup:.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Evil said:


> So as long as they are fighting for money its ok? Idiots!! If youre a punk that fights people for no reason you are a streetfighter. If you fight people for money on the streets that wants to fight you, guess what, youre a streetfighter. They are both wrong. Kimbo is a convicted thug that has started a serious buisness with this shit and all the young kids of today sees that as a cool thing.. You are saying "well hes doin it for money, its not like hes picking fights with innocent people" is that suppose to make it right? sure its better than fighting grandma for her purse but its still wrong.. and what is really scary is you youngsters that dont see anything wrong with all this.. Sad really..


I don't totally disagree, but the whole thing about the money well isn't that why a lot of people fight. Boxers, MMA, kickboxing, and to me it doesn't seem too different from bare knuckle muay thai. I know there are no safety regulations or refs or doctors, but the guys can stop whenever they want to. I am not saying its right, but for guys like Kimbo they don't have too many ways to make money in there situation. To me it seems a lot like when a lot of the Irish and Italian and other immigrants started coming over to NYC. Again I do not think it is right, but still a lot better than 2 guys kicking each others asses for personal reasons. And a lot of people are ripping on the guys for stepping in when Gannon kneed him or anything, but as far as I can tell it is bare knuckle boxing, so Gannon shouldn't have been going for the chokes or the knees.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Now I'm picturing Kevin Randleman laying on top of somebody in a street fight.


----------



## Survivor (Oct 3, 2006)

I just watched Kimbo vs Gannon...ha,that was hillarious...he got tired after like 4 min. and then he got knocked the f out...twice.

His chump manager is a douche...No knees??? No Ground??? gayyy


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Survivor said:


> I just watched Kimbo vs Gannon...ha,that was hillarious...he got tired after like 4 min. and then he got knocked the f out...twice.
> 
> His chump manager is a douche...No knees??? No Ground??? gayyy


kimbo's a boxer. nothing more.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree with Evil to an extent, it's entertaiing to watch, but the principle of the thing is not good. It's dangerous as hell for one, and for another he fights for drug money. Which I could care less about, but it's not a good example for kids who thinks it's cool to fight with no refs or safety equipment while your on coke in the ghetto. He does show good respect to his 'opponents', but eventually someone is going to get seriously hurt.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Evil said:


> Nothing i or anyone else says is gonna make this shit go away but talking about it in an MMA forum is bullshit and shouldt happen.. MMA freak is a 13-14 year old boy saying "whats the problem?" Duuhh, kids like you watching it and finding it amusing is the problem


You need anger management, I've found nothing wrong with him, are you offended some people find him a good fighter? We all have our opinions, you need to accept opinions and debate in a non-personal way.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I agree with Evil to an extent, it's entertaiing to watch, but the principle of the thing is not good. It's dangerous as hell for one, and for another he fights for drug money. Which I could care less about, but it's not a good example for kids who thinks it's cool to fight with no refs or safety equipment while your on coke in the ghetto. He does show good respect to his 'opponents', but eventually someone is going to get seriously hurt.



thats alot nicer than what i wrote... :thumbsup:


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> You need anger management, I've found nothing wrong with him, are you offended some people find him a good fighter? We all have our opinions, you need to accept opinions and debate in a non-personal way.



Shhhhh kid:laugh:


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Evil said:


> Shhhhh kid:laugh:


Your lucky, me and GSPFAN were discussing the site and he said if it weren't for the "mediocre" admins and the new site you would have a ten day ban for abusing a moderator.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Your lucky, me and GSPFAN were discussing the site and he said if it weren't for the "mediocre" admins and the new site you would have a ten day ban for abusing a moderator.



AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaalrighty then.. Come on what did i really do? i called you a boy in this thread, and you are... I told you to Shhhh coz you overreacted... I have not debated with anyone, only explaining my point (i told 2 guys they were idiots, and they were). thats it i think.... you and another kid mod (he must be if he had this conversation with you) wanna ban for something like this go ahead and see if it doesnt back fire on you and everything all of a sudden become alot worse for you in this place


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Evil said:


> AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaalrighty then.. Come on what did i really do? i called you a boy in this thread, and you are... I told you to Shhhh coz you overreacted... I have not debated with anyone, only explaining my point (i told 2 guys they were idiots, and they were). thats it i think.... you and another kid mod (he must be if he had this conversation with you) wanna ban for something like this go ahead and see if it doesnt back fire on you and everything all of a sudden become alot worse for you in this place


You called me a retard and no one would care if you left this forum really except a few people. And no GSPFAN is not a kid, infact hes a good 7 years older than you.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Maybe its about time to grow up then?? bye bye kid

Oh and you prove once again that you are unfit to mod, dragging in other members in your shit...sad..


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Evil said:


> Maybe its about time to grow up then?? bye bye kid


Grow up? I did nothing to you, you just called me a retard because I questioned what Kimbo did wrong.

Anyways we should stop this childish argument before we are both warned and the thread is closed which is to mainly debate on Kimbo.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

He didn't say anything ban worthy to you MMA freak, and I can take a wild guess that GSPFAN wouldn't appreciate you dragging him into this. You need to stop acting like you deserve all the respect in the world cuz your a lousy mod. You don't even deserve to be on this site with the crap you say. You're a 14 year old kid, you don't deserve ANY respect. No one has to respect you just because it says "moderator" under your screen name. Good job driving away great posters who know what they're talking about moderator. What kind of moderator tells someone to leave the site for almost no reason? All you do is make this site look bad and you need to stop taking everything so personal. You dawg on almost everyone about their opinons and try to convince them that your opinions are actually facts when they're not. If anyone should be banned it should be you. All you did as Rush was fight with alamojj, eminem, sub by armbar, me, and a couple others, and PM us telling us we're "fagets" and that you'll ban us when your a mod because we all knew when you said false facts and weren't afraid to point it out. Then you got banned, with good reason. Then you come back as MMA freak, and claim to be a 35-40 year old (and don't deny it, it's right there in the "Ages" thread in the lounge) and you were tolerable for about 10 seconds, then you started the PM wars again and spew out even more false facts and everyone eventually found out you were Rush and you got banned again, with good reason. Then you come back again as Kimura and start making the most ridiculous threads ever seen on this forum, and abuse every single member on a personal level, insult everyone, and threaten to hack the site and destroy it. Then you got banned AGAIN, and with good reason AGAIN. Then everything was AWESOME again and we were all getting along GREAT. Then all the sudden, for no apparent reason, MMA freak comes back and instantly becomes a moderator. And nothing has changed. You're still Rush and you always will be. Get the f*ck off this site before you drive everyone else away and you're the only one left. You're a horrible mod and I can think of 100 other member more worthy of a mod position than you. You got like 2 or 3 people on this forum who like you, and that's only because they aren't aware of your past. If the administrators want this forum to ever be even close to as big and popular as Sherdog, then they should IP ban you. All you're doing to this site is making it horrible. There's only one single thing on this whole site that is unappealing and that's you. Everything else on this site is 10x better than any other forum except you. Why am I the only one who remembers your past and notices how fake you are. 

You said at one point, that you have been watching MMA since the first UFC, (even though you would have only been like 2 years old at the time), and just recently you said that UFC 40-something was the first UFC you watched. Another time you say Kenny Florian is completely undeserving of a title shot and it's the most ridiculous thing ever, and then 30 minutes later, literally 30 minutes, you said the complete opposite. And I still can't get over that post you made when you said the only thing you have against gay marriage is that they might **** or molest the child that they adopted. Your ridiculous and I'm sick of being the only one who isn't nice to you. You don't deserve niceness or respect ever on this site.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

evil you should relax man. this is just a discussion not talking shit to each other. were all here to discuss topics of mma not to run out mouths off. as for kimbo ive seen one fight of his and it was ok. he has boxing skills and might be able to wrestle a bit. but he'd prolly get knocked out in a good fighting organization.:dunno:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> evil you should relax man. this is just a discussion not talking shit to each other. were all here to discuss topics of mma not to run out mouths off. as for kimbo ive seen one fight of his and it was ok. he has boxing skills and might be able to wrestle a bit. but he'd prolly get knocked out in a good fighting organization.:dunno:


What the hell is wrong with you people???? Evil said NOTHING wrong! What the hell man am I blind or something? He doesn't think Kimbo is all that great...so what? What's the big deal, he sucks ass. Nobody can say he's a good boxer or a good fighter because he hasn't faught ANYBODY worth anything. He fights people who live in his neighborhood, people who have no idea what they're doing. It's entertaining to watch, yes, but he's not a good fighter by any means. Well I shouldn't say he isn't, but he hasn't shown any evidence of being a good fighter except against people smaller than him with no discipline (martial arts not behavioral).


----------



## juggalofighter (Aug 22, 2006)

KIMBO is boxer but thats it hes just a decent boxer he could not go pro in boxing or in MMA when kimbo was fighting that white guy gannon he got his ass kicked and kimbo had his fat ass homeboys step in when he was getting manhandled I THINK KIMBO IS A OK STREET FIGHTER BUT IN THE CAGE HE HAS NOTHING NO GROUND GAME NO KICKBOXING SKILLS NO NOTHING:dunno: 

:thumbsdown: KIMBO vs BOB SAPP :thumbsup:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

ive never seen this fight between kimbo and gannon im gonna search it. haha bob sapp cracks me up. i love the fight with him and crocop. his big ass just dropped down after that nice shot. crocop turned his hand over nicely and landed hard


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Wouldluv2fightu, did you forget I was the one who unbanned you? Why do you have to join a settled argument?

Everyone else agrees why Evil called me a retard, he did something wrong, he called a moderator a retard. Your the only one who agrees with him.

If moderators don't get respect, they take it, it doesn't matter how many posts you have your still going home.


----------



## TheNerD (Jul 30, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Wouldluv2fightu, did you forget I was the one who unbanned you? Why do you have to join a settled argument?
> 
> Everyone else agrees why Evil called me a retard, he did something wrong, he called a moderator a retard. Your the only one who agrees with him.
> 
> If moderators don't get respect, they take it, it doesn't matter how many posts you have your still going home.


Why should it be any diffrent rules for attacking a mod or a normal users? both are persons and shouldn't be treated diffrent, if you're gonna ban someone for calling you a retard, then you shoud ban anyone who calls anyone a retard on this forum...

EDIT:
and btw:


MMA freak said:


> Everyone else agrees why Evil called me a retard, he did something wrong, he called a moderator a retard. Your the only one who agrees with him.


 did you ask everyone? I didn't get a PM...


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

SOunds to me like MMA Freak is abusing his mod status. 

Freak, you should not ever ban someone on here for something as petty as calling you a retard. Fact is, you are a young kid who has few friends and you even said you are afraid to go up to kids older than you to talk to them. I can see why you are on a power trip on this site acting like you are king shit, but in reality we all know what you are. 

What I am curious of is, why you really got Mod status? Is it because you spend hours a day on this site making posts? If that is the case, maybe whoever actually runs the site should look to see what you are on here, instead of how many posts you have. 

Another thing, if what was said to you was sooooo bad, why hasn't another mod stepped in and tell everyone to cool down? They certainly would nto go through you to do it.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> Fact is, you are a young kid who has few friends and you even said you are afraid to go up to kids older


How do you know this? I have more friends than you as far as I know which is why I haven't been on this forum to date.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kimbo vs. Tank would be a good fight.

Just two brawlers with heavy hands going at it.
I know Tank wouldn't back down.

~Storm 

P.S. Tank is fighting this weekend (against Paul Buentello)
Tank to Face Buentello in Strikeforce


----------



## MikeX (Sep 22, 2006)

This MMA Freak boy seems to think that being a mod makes him a God. Just let people chat about MMA and stop being stupid. We're here for fun and to chat, not to be threatened and always in fear of being banned.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> He didn't say anything ban worthy to you MMA freak, and I can take a wild guess that GSPFAN wouldn't appreciate you dragging him into this. You need to stop acting like you deserve all the respect in the world cuz your a lousy mod. You don't even deserve to be on this site with the crap you say. You're a 14 year old kid, you don't deserve ANY respect. No one has to respect you just because it says "moderator" under your screen name. Good job driving away great posters who know what they're talking about moderator. What kind of moderator tells someone to leave the site for almost no reason? All you do is make this site look bad and you need to stop taking everything so personal. You dawg on almost everyone about their opinons and try to convince them that your opinions are actually facts when they're not. If anyone should be banned it should be you. All you did as Rush was fight with alamojj, eminem, sub by armbar, me, and a couple others, and PM us telling us we're "fagets" and that you'll ban us when your a mod because we all knew when you said false facts and weren't afraid to point it out. Then you got banned, with good reason. Then you come back as MMA freak, and claim to be a 35-40 year old (and don't deny it, it's right there in the "Ages" thread in the lounge) and you were tolerable for about 10 seconds, then you started the PM wars again and spew out even more false facts and everyone eventually found out you were Rush and you got banned again, with good reason. Then you come back again as Kimura and start making the most ridiculous threads ever seen on this forum, and abuse every single member on a personal level, insult everyone, and threaten to hack the site and destroy it. Then you got banned AGAIN, and with good reason AGAIN. Then everything was AWESOME again and we were all getting along GREAT. Then all the sudden, for no apparent reason, MMA freak comes back and instantly becomes a moderator. And nothing has changed. You're still Rush and you always will be. Get the f*ck off this site before you drive everyone else away and you're the only one left. You're a horrible mod and I can think of 100 other member more worthy of a mod position than you. You got like 2 or 3 people on this forum who like you, and that's only because they aren't aware of your past. If the administrators want this forum to ever be even close to as big and popular as Sherdog, then they should IP ban you. All you're doing to this site is making it horrible. There's only one single thing on this whole site that is unappealing and that's you. Everything else on this site is 10x better than any other forum except you. Why am I the only one who remembers your past and notices how fake you are.
> 
> You said at one point, that you have been watching MMA since the first UFC, (even though you would have only been like 2 years old at the time), and just recently you said that UFC 40-something was the first UFC you watched. Another time you say Kenny Florian is completely undeserving of a title shot and it's the most ridiculous thing ever, and then 30 minutes later, literally 30 minutes, you said the complete opposite. And I still can't get over that post you made when you said the only thing you have against gay marriage is that they might **** or molest the child that they adopted. Your ridiculous and I'm sick of being the only one who isn't nice to you. You don't deserve niceness or respect ever on this site.



OWNED


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> He didn't say anything ban worthy to you MMA freak, and I can take a wild guess that GSPFAN wouldn't appreciate you dragging him into this. You need to stop acting like you deserve all the respect in the world cuz your a lousy mod. You don't even deserve to be on this site with the crap you say. You're a 14 year old kid, you don't deserve ANY respect. No one has to respect you just because it says "moderator" under your screen name. Good job driving away great posters who know what they're talking about moderator. What kind of moderator tells someone to leave the site for almost no reason? All you do is make this site look bad and you need to stop taking everything so personal. You dawg on almost everyone about their opinons and try to convince them that your opinions are actually facts when they're not. If anyone should be banned it should be you. All you did as Rush was fight with alamojj, eminem, sub by armbar, me, and a couple others, and PM us telling us we're "fagets" and that you'll ban us when your a mod because we all knew when you said false facts and weren't afraid to point it out. Then you got banned, with good reason. Then you come back as MMA freak, and claim to be a 35-40 year old (and don't deny it, it's right there in the "Ages" thread in the lounge) and you were tolerable for about 10 seconds, then you started the PM wars again and spew out even more false facts and everyone eventually found out you were Rush and you got banned again, with good reason. Then you come back again as Kimura and start making the most ridiculous threads ever seen on this forum, and abuse every single member on a personal level, insult everyone, and threaten to hack the site and destroy it. Then you got banned AGAIN, and with good reason AGAIN. Then everything was AWESOME again and we were all getting along GREAT. Then all the sudden, for no apparent reason, MMA freak comes back and instantly becomes a moderator. And nothing has changed. You're still Rush and you always will be. Get the f*ck off this site before you drive everyone else away and you're the only one left. You're a horrible mod and I can think of 100 other member more worthy of a mod position than you. You got like 2 or 3 people on this forum who like you, and that's only because they aren't aware of your past. If the administrators want this forum to ever be even close to as big and popular as Sherdog, then they should IP ban you. All you're doing to this site is making it horrible. There's only one single thing on this whole site that is unappealing and that's you. Everything else on this site is 10x better than any other forum except you. Why am I the only one who remembers your past and notices how fake you are.
> 
> You said at one point, that you have been watching MMA since the first UFC, (even though you would have only been like 2 years old at the time), and just recently you said that UFC 40-something was the first UFC you watched. Another time you say Kenny Florian is completely undeserving of a title shot and it's the most ridiculous thing ever, and then 30 minutes later, literally 30 minutes, you said the complete opposite. And I still can't get over that post you made when you said the only thing you have against gay marriage is that they might **** or molest the child that they adopted. Your ridiculous and I'm sick of being the only one who isn't nice to you. You don't deserve niceness or respect ever on this site.


Great post. I was surprised when he came back with MMA Freak, but that was nothing compared to when I saw that he was a mod. In my mind I think that the mods should be some of the most knowledgeable and respectful people on the site, and MMA Freak just ruins the title. And also being a mod does not make you better then anyone else, like you said he called a mod a retard, well that shouldn't be any different then calling any person a retard. I don't know about everyone else but I would of IP banned him the second time he got banned, I believe in second chances, but not third.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

this mod things gettin to your head Rush your no different than anyone else. I agree with wudluv2fiteu's post for the most part. But I also think at times MMA freak can be good for the site


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> He didn't say anything ban worthy to you MMA freak, and I can take a wild guess that GSPFAN wouldn't appreciate you dragging him into this. You need to stop acting like you deserve all the respect in the world cuz your a lousy mod. You don't even deserve to be on this site with the crap you say. You're a 14 year old kid, you don't deserve ANY respect. No one has to respect you just because it says "moderator" under your screen name. Good job driving away great posters who know what they're talking about moderator. What kind of moderator tells someone to leave the site for almost no reason? All you do is make this site look bad and you need to stop taking everything so personal. You dawg on almost everyone about their opinons and try to convince them that your opinions are actually facts when they're not. If anyone should be banned it should be you. All you did as Rush was fight with alamojj, eminem, sub by armbar, me, and a couple others, and PM us telling us we're "fagets" and that you'll ban us when your a mod because we all knew when you said false facts and weren't afraid to point it out. Then you got banned, with good reason. Then you come back as MMA freak, and claim to be a 35-40 year old (and don't deny it, it's right there in the "Ages" thread in the lounge) and you were tolerable for about 10 seconds, then you started the PM wars again and spew out even more false facts and everyone eventually found out you were Rush and you got banned again, with good reason. Then you come back again as Kimura and start making the most ridiculous threads ever seen on this forum, and abuse every single member on a personal level, insult everyone, and threaten to hack the site and destroy it. Then you got banned AGAIN, and with good reason AGAIN. Then everything was AWESOME again and we were all getting along GREAT. Then all the sudden, for no apparent reason, MMA freak comes back and instantly becomes a moderator. And nothing has changed. You're still Rush and you always will be. Get the f*ck off this site before you drive everyone else away and you're the only one left. You're a horrible mod and I can think of 100 other member more worthy of a mod position than you. You got like 2 or 3 people on this forum who like you, and that's only because they aren't aware of your past. If the administrators want this forum to ever be even close to as big and popular as Sherdog, then they should IP ban you. All you're doing to this site is making it horrible. There's only one single thing on this whole site that is unappealing and that's you. Everything else on this site is 10x better than any other forum except you. Why am I the only one who remembers your past and notices how fake you are.
> 
> You said at one point, that you have been watching MMA since the first UFC, (even though you would have only been like 2 years old at the time), and just recently you said that UFC 40-something was the first UFC you watched. Another time you say Kenny Florian is completely undeserving of a title shot and it's the most ridiculous thing ever, and then 30 minutes later, literally 30 minutes, you said the complete opposite. And I still can't get over that post you made when you said the only thing you have against gay marriage is that they might **** or molest the child that they adopted. Your ridiculous and I'm sick of being the only one who isn't nice to you. You don't deserve niceness or respect ever on this site.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Since this is a KIMBO thread .. here's some more info on him:
Kimbo (wiki)

His manager is trying to get him an MMA fight before the end of the year.



Here's his site with all 3 videos inside.
Kimbo's Site


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

asskicker said:


> this mod things gettin to your head Rush your no different than anyone else. I agree with wudluv2fiteu's post for the most part. But I also think at times MMA freak can be good for the site


Exactly, I'm most loved and most hated.

Now can we please debate on Kimbo, this thread has a risk of being locked if you keep up arguing with each other.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Exactly, I'm most loved and most hated.
> 
> Now can we please debate on Kimbo, this thread has a risk of being locked if you keep up arguing with each other.



Kimbo sucks, that's my debate. 

P.S.



MMA freak said:


> How do you know this? I have more friends than you as far as I know *which is why I haven't been on this forum to date.*


What in God's name are you babbling about? You haven't been on this forum to date? Are you talking about dating as in looking for a relationship, or do you mean it like in a "year-to-date" way? Either way it makes no sense.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> How do you know this? I have more friends than you as far as I know which is why I haven't been on this forum to date.


 I know because in another thread, you went on about how boys older than you at school think they know all about MMA. Then when me and I think someone else said well why not talk to them, you said you were afraid. If anyone spends as much time on any website as you do, they can't have many friends. In order to make as many posts as you have under various names, you have spent many many hours on this site. Over years sure, but in as little time you have been on here, you just have no life outside the net. You also said you mod on a couple other sites. If that is the case, you spend every minute you have on the net. I don't know you which is a good thing, but I would venture to say most of the friends you have are either younger than you, or you are talking about people you talk with on the net you call friends.

Nobody cares about your endless posts about everything you think you know. You have done some research. Way to go! :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

heres a link to the video where kimbo gets beat by sean gannon

Kimbo vs Gannon - BREAK.com


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Put him in the octagon, so he can lose to Sylvia, Arlovski, or Monson.

Put him in the ring, so he can lose to any heavyweight in Pride.

He sucks, he is just there for entertainment like that of Tank Abbott.*


----------



## MikeX (Sep 22, 2006)

MMA Freak, nobody was really arguing with each other, they were arguing with you and your debatable ways of running the forums. You basically waited until you were defeated, changed the subject and threatened to lock this thread. If you get yourself in an argument, either debate with sensible points or take it like a man and admit defeat and show humbility, otherwise, you just make yourself look stupid and it doesn't really do much for the rep of this forum.

And the topic about you being scared was the first topic I read on this site so it's about somewhere.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Put him in the octagon, so he can lose to Sylvia, Arlovski, or Monson.
> 
> Put him in the ring, so he can lose to any heavyweight in Pride.
> 
> He sucks, he is just there for entertainment like that of Tank Abbott.*


Are you saying the only UFC heavyweights that can beat Kimbo are Sylvia, Arlovski, and Monson? Just need to get that cleared up.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

He has hands no doubt but he has no stamina just view the fight with Gannon.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

I would Love to see Kimbo in the UFC....and get killed... bad!!! i hope his corner will have the sense not to jump into the Octagon in the middle of the fight to protest, like they did many times against Gannon.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

kimbo would do terrible in ufc


----------



## MikeX (Sep 22, 2006)

They should bring him in for an undercard fight and say that this is what happens when streetfighters step into the the octagon.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

kimbo is the street bum version of bob sap end of discussion


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

MikeX said:


> They should bring him in for an undercard fight and say that this is what happens when streetfighters step into the the octagon.


the very first ufcs were mostly streetfighters, i think they are trying to step away from that and make it more professional and technical and even if he joined hed get killed look at tank abbot


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Bloody put him against Tank Abbott. Actually, don't. Wouldn't be too exciting.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Bloody put him against Tank Abbott. Actually, don't. Wouldn't be too exciting.


itd be so exciting huge slug fest it would just end 2 soon


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

First of Kimbo does throw huge hooks and has a pretty solid chin. I think he has always been a streetfighter with solid boxing training. 
The guys he has fought were losers but that doesn't mean he would get his ass kicked in mma. All of the fights online now are bareknuckled boxing matches so we have nothing to say on what he could accomplish in the ring!
I would like to see him try though. Any one know how tall he is?


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Hes 5`6 and 175 ibs


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

hahaha, Is he seriously that small? where did you get that info? I thought he was like 6,4 or something but I guess he's just average.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Sydon666 said:


> hahaha, Is he seriously that small? where did you get that info? I thought he was like 6,4 or something but I guess he's just average.


nah man he's prolly like 6'3''-6'5'' 230-245 lbs. Evil was just ****in with ya.


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

Ah, I thought so. Most of the time i'm not far of when it comes to size and weight. THX for the reply.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

heres his stats

Kimbo Fight Videos


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

It says Record: undefeated? He got his ass kicked against Gannon! 
Has he only fought three fights?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Sydon666 said:


> It says Record: undefeated? He got his ass kicked against Gannon!
> Has he only fought three fights?



Yes he's only had 3 fights (taped anyway) against random strangers in his neighborhood which is why I cannot understand for the life of me why some knowledgable posters on this forum think he has the slightest chance in the UFC. There is no proof of him being undefeated either, for all we know the 2 wins he has taped could be the only wins he has had in 100 fights. The fact that it says he's undefeated when they have a vid of him losing to Gannon further proves that this dude is a ****ing joke and shouldn't even be discussed, especially on a MMA site.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yes he's only had 3 fights (taped anyway) against random strangers in his neighborhood which is why I cannot understand for the life of me why some knowledgable posters on this forum think he has the slightest chance in the UFC. There is no proof of him being undefeated either, for all we know the 2 wins he has taped could be the only wins he has had in 100 fights. The fact that it says he's undefeated when they have a vid of him losing to Gannon further proves that this dude is a ****ing joke and shouldn't even be discussed, especially on a MMA site.



Nice, thanx for that :thumbsup: (Finally)


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

The most farcical thing about Kimbo and his supposed 'undefeated' streak is his corner men.

They just bully their way into ensuring Kimbo wins or atleast is shown in the best light possible for their little tape....They certainly couldn't do that in an official organisation. And I can't believe they want to dishonestly gloss over the fact that Gannon served him and hope noone will notice.

Lame.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

gannon beat kimbo's ass


----------



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Wouldluv2fightu, did you forget I was the one who unbanned you? Why do you have to join a settled argument?
> 
> Everyone else agrees why Evil called me a retard, he did something wrong, he called a moderator a retard. Your the only one who agrees with him.
> 
> *If moderators don't get respect, they take it*, it doesn't matter how many posts you have your still going home.


lol, apparently MMAfa g was the ken shamrock of moderators


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

UFC said:


> lol, apparently MMAfa g was the ken shamrock of moderators


Yeah, your dissing your favourite fighter. Calling me a *** then mentioning Ken Shamrock. Your very intelligent.


----------

